# Wht Kind Of Service Life Are You Getting From Your Ruger .45 Autos?



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

I was thinking of expanding my collection in the area of .45 ACP pistols, and in fact just bought a Baby Desert Eagle in .45 ACP. I'm tossing the idea around of getting a Ruger P90 in .45 ACP, but it's Aluminum frame kind of turns me off. I like steel in firearms, Aluminum in beer cans. Are you Ruger .45 owners happy? How are your guns holding up? Thanks in advance. Bill T.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My blued P90 seems to be indestructible. I bought it used, in kinda beat-up condition, strictly because I wanted a reliable .45 (tired of endlessly tweaking 1911s and clones), cheap, that I could use as a range blaster. The fact that they have a reputation for better-than-average accuracy didn't hurt, and being a big Ruger fan in general, I knew the trigger pull would probably be fairly rough, but usable with practice. It did not disappoint me on any of the above points.

It showed evidence of much firing and carry/knock-around use, but internally it was sound, with no peening or other obvious problems. On my first trip to the range, it took a full 50 rounds for me to get used to the creepy trigger action, but once I realized that a gentle squeeze would get me a shot near center, I just kept my focus on the fundamentals and did fine. In fact, it seemed to be shooting really well, so I placed a new cardboard silhouette out at 25 yards, and deliberately fired a 5-shot group with my hands lightly resting against a vertical post to steady my aim. Imagine my surprise...










I then started buying spare magazines for it, searching gun shows and local shops for deals. Some were priced right, some weren't, but I now have about the same amount of money into magazines (10 total) that I spent in the original gun purchase.

Current ammo prices are killing me, but when I can afford to shoot it, I'm always pleased and often surprised at how well it shoots, and how well I can shoot it (not always the same thing; sometimes I let it surprise other folks, too). I finally broke down and cleaned it a month or so ago, for the first time in over 400 rounds; dirty, but still functioning just fine, and the post-cleaning inspection still turned up no excessive wear or other problems. It has never had a stoppage/malfunction, even with wide-mouth hollowpoints and a few boxes of +P defense loads.

They are not highly regarded as slick/smooth guns, but they shoot reliably and accurately for very little money. I'm very happy with mine, ugly as it is (missing one mag in this pic):


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

billt said:


> I was thinking of expanding my collection in the area of .45 ACP pistols, and in fact just bought a Baby Desert Eagle in .45 ACP. I'm tossing the idea around of getting a Ruger P90 in .45 ACP, but it's Aluminum frame kind of turns me off. I like steel in firearms, Aluminum in beer cans. Are you Ruger .45 owners happy? How are your guns holding up? Thanks in advance. Bill T.


Your Great Grandchildren might be able to wear it out. You won't. They are made to use. I have two P97's and just got a P90 with the intentions of handing them down to my Grandchildren. They are great guns.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ack, I have now seen it all! The _durability_ of a Ruger firearm is in question!

While Rugers may not be the slickest or most ergonomic or prettiest guns, they will last longer than just about any shooter will. The only exception might be someone who plans to use a pistol in practical shooting, with the requisite gigantic round counts (mainly in practice). But no one chooses a Ruger P-series for serious competition.

I would not worry for one moment about the long-term durability of, well, any Ruger. You'll be giving that .45 to your grandson, and it'll still work fine.


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree with Mike- it'd be pretty hard to wear out a Ruger, even the plastic ones. What they lack in polish, they make up for in extra steel.

Think about how many 20-25 year old Redhawks you see at gun shows that should probably be beat to hell, but they lock up fine, and the .44 is much more punishing load.

Good guns.



Mike Barham said:


> Ack, I have now seen it all! The _durability_ of a Ruger firearm is in question!
> 
> While Rugers may not be the slickest or most ergonomic or prettiest guns, they will last longer than just about any shooter will. The only exception might be someone who plans to use a pistol in practical shooting, with the requisite gigantic round counts (mainly in practice). But no one chooses a Ruger P-series for serious competition.
> 
> I would not worry for one moment about the long-term durability of, well, any Ruger. You'll be giving that .45 to your grandson, and it'll still work fine.


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a P-90 for many years and enjoyed the gun. You can't kill the gun. I wish I had my old one back.:smt022
Scott


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ruger P90*

biltt: shame on you:smt033 Sir; we'uns that Ruger are quite familure with "Ruger" overbuilt and sometimes aggravation that it wont quit so that we can work on it.:mrgreen:
Choosing one will only improve your day:smt023


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

billt said:


> I'm tossing the idea around of getting a Ruger P90 in .45 ACP


Slight nitpick, but the above is redundant. Ruger's autos are a little like Glocks; one model fires one caliber (without conversion of course), as opposed to that Baby Eagle which also comes in 9mm and I believe .40S&W. You want a 9mm P90, you buy a P89. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Anyway, I bought my P95 because A it felt comfortable, and B, everyone said that though it may not be the most accurate nor smallest 9mm, Ruger's durability and reliability are unquestionable. If the plastic frame turns you off, the P345 is an updated design (the replacement actually); a little less SIG-like in looks, it has the Picatinny rail and the FRP frame. Unfortunately for many gun guys, it also has the universally-hated internal lock and magazine disconnect.


----------

